# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Hai ngôi làng cổ kính nhất châu Âu

## nguyetnt

- Thị trấn và những ngôi làng cung cấp cho bạn một bức tranh lớn của các linh hồn ở mỗi một quốc gia khác nhau. Châu Âu tự hào có thị trấn tuyệt đẹp. Nhiều thị trấn và làng mạc ở Châu Âu được đặt trong môi trường tự nhiên tuyệt vời và cũng là điểm du lịch phổ biến nhất.

1. Ngôi làng Bibury, Vương quốc Anh


Ngôi làng Bibury, Vương Quốc Anh
Nước Anh là nơi được mệnh danh là đất nước có nhiều ngôi làng xinh đẹp; một trong số đó là ngôi làng Bibury. Nơi đây là vị trí của con sông Coln, huyện Cotswold “ngự trị”.  


Bibury là ngôi làng quyến rũ, đậm chất Cotswold
Ngôi làng được coi là viên ngọc quý của Cotswold. Du khách đến đây sẽ bị hấp dẫn bởi nét quyến rũ và thơ mộng cùng những kiến trúc đá lâu đời và đẹp mắt.



Những con đường mòn quanh co cũng mang lại nét thanh bình cho mảnh đất thơ mộng này


Những khu vườn xanh mát luôn níu chân du khách
Ngôi làng nằm trên vùng đồi núi, nơi đây nổi tiếng với khung cảnh cỏ xanh mọc khắp cả một vùng. Ngoài ra, màu sắc của những loài hoa muôn màu muôn vẻ làm cho ngôi làng càng thêm hấp dẫn hơn.


Nhà văn nổi tiếng nước Anh đã nói rằng “ Bibury là ngôi làng đẹp nhất nước Anh”.


Một lý do đáng nói đến làm cho nơi đây thêm phần hấp dẫn là những ngôi làng ở đây hầu hết đều được làm bằng đá; giữ được nét cổ kính và không thay đổi kể từ thế kỷ XVII.


Vào mùa hè đầy nắng, Bibury tràn ngập du khách khắp nơi trên thế giới.
Con sông Coln là dòng sông có nước sạch góp phần làm tăng giá trị mỹ thuật và tái tạo lại quang cảnh thiên nhiên nơi đây thêm tươi mát. Ngôi làng Bibury đã thu hút rất nhiều du khách đến thăm nước Anh.



Bibury nổi tiếng với những ngôi nhà cổ kính được xây dựng bằng đá
Du khách đến thăm Bibury đều rất thích chụp cho mình những tấm ảnh trong những tòa nhà cổ kính này. Và một trong những tòa nhà nổi tiếng nhất ở làng Bibury này là Arlington Row – đây là tòa nhà bằng đá cũ; đã tồn tại rất lâu từ thế kỷ thứ XIV.


Du khách rất thích chụp ảnh với những ngôi làng xinh đẹp này 

Điểm hấp dẫn ở Bibury bao gồm Arlington Row; những kiến trúc xây dựng bằng đá gần sông Coln.


Bibury là bối cảnh của nhiều bộ phim bom tấn trong đó có Stardust và Nhật ký tiểu thư Jones

----------


## nguyetnt

Nước Pháp không chỉ nổi tiếng bởi tháp Eiffel, nhà thờ Đức Bà, những cánh đồng oải hương, những kinh đô thời trang hoa lệ mà còn bởi những ngôi làng có từ thời Trung cổ, cổ kính, trầm mặc, luôn thu hút sự chú ý của nhiều du khách trên thế giới.



Làng Eze nhìn từ xa
Đây là một ngôi làng Trung cổ khác lừng danh ở Pháp là Eze; gần với Italy và Monaco; khá đặc biệt vì nó nằm trên núi, nhìn xuống biển Địa Trung Hải. Tới đây, bạn có thể tham gia vào các lễ hội đặc biệt mô phỏng giống hệt những lễ hội được tổ chức từ thời Trung cổ.



Pháp vốn nổi tiếng là nơi có rất nhiều quang cảnh lãng mạng và chút gì đó xao xuyến lòng người. Chính vì thế làng Eze cũng phần nào bị “ảnh hưởng” nét lãng mạng và cổ kính vốn có của nước Pháp.


Những khóc khuất sau những vách tường đá là nét đặc trưng tạo nên ngôi làng Eze nổi tiếng này – huyền bí nhưng cũng lãng mạng vô cùng


Eze theo thời gian vẫn không thay đổi vẻ bề ngoài của mình. Tuy có hiện đại rất nhiều nhưng những ngôi nhà bằng đá vẫn được giữ gìn và tôn tạo đưa vào cuộc sống rất khéo léo và vẫn nổi bật nét sang trọng, quý phái.


Có khách du lịch đã ví ngôi làng này như tổ đại bàng vì nó nằm ở độ cao 427m so với mực nước biển. Trong làng có khoảng gần 3.000 người sinh sống. Khá nhiều người nổi tiếng đã lưu lại nơi đây trong một thời gian dài, trong đó có nhà làm phim hoạt hình huyền thoại Walt Disney.


Vào thế kỷ thứ XII, một tòa lâu đài được xây dựng trên đỉnh núi, tuy nhiên nó đã bị dỡ bỏ vào năm 1706. Giờ đây, không còn được dịp chiêm ngưỡng tòa lâu đài diễm lệ, nhưng du khách vẫn có thể cảm nhận được phần nào không khí mê hoặc bí hiểm khi bước vào khu vườn dưới chân lâu đài có tên Jardin Exotique. Đây cũng là tâm điểm thu hút khách tham quan làng Eze.


Đường đi lên vườn Jardin Exotique
Khu vườn có nhiều bức tượng thiếu nữ duyên dáng nghiêng ra biển và có nhiều loài hoa. Đặc biệt, khách du lịch sẽ thưởng thức rất nhiều loài xương rồng khác nhau.




Nơi đây có rất nhiều tượng thiếu nữ hướng mình ra biển Địa Trung Hải

Đây cũng là nơi tụ họp nhiều loài cây xương rồng với màu sắc và hình dáng rất bắt mắt
Tất cả chìm trong một không gian mênh mông, xung quanh là trời xanh mây trắng, nhìn xuống cũng là biển xanh trong, chấm phá bởi vô số thuyền trắng neo đậu dọc theo bở biển.


Đặc biệt bạn có thể mua các loại nước hoa được chiết xuất từ những bông hoa trong vườn theo phong cách truyền thống địa phương. Cách chân núi không xa là nơi sản xuất đồng thời cũng là cửa hàng giới thiệu sản phẩm của nước hoa Fragonard.


Fragonard lôi kéo du khách vào mua hàng bằng cách tặng miễn phí tour thăm nhà máy sản xuất nước hoa. Điều đặc biệt là nước hoa nơi đây là nguyên chất 100%, không có pha trộn thêm chất lỏng nào khác, khác với những loài nước hoa bán rộng rãi trên thị trường chỉ có 10% là nước hoa.

----------


## lunas2

dc ở đây thì thật tuyệt

----------


## lovetravel

đậm chất làng quê nhỉ không khí trong lành
sống ở đây thì đúng là tuyệt vời

----------


## h20love

làng đẹp như trong tranh í

----------


## Meoluoi9x

mê quá đi thôi
đẹp ngất ngây con gà tây

----------


## Amp21

đẹp mê hồn

----------

